# Soil Savvy Test Rusults



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I am so confused right now. I really thought the Nitrogen would be through the roof with everything I have been throwing down. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Nitrogen levels in a soil test are borderline worthless. You can't get accurate N levels through a soil test. To get more accurate tests you would need to do specimen testing but even then I don't think it's very accurate.

Put down some triple 19 since it looks like you are really low on P and K as well.


----------

